#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Опрос: есть ли у вас дети?

## Aufschnaiter

Почитав некоторые темы, касаемые отдачи детей в монастыри, и удивившись той легкости, с которой многие участники форума жаждят отдать свое чадо в оные заведения, решил провести следующий опрос: а есть ли у вас дети?

----------


## Ондрий

каждый мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны (С)
--
почти уверен, что желающие "отдать" своих не имют.

----------


## Alert

А что Вам даст такой опрос? Вы ведь не увидите у кого именно есть дети, а у кого нет. Можно еще попробовать опросы типа: где вы работаете, ваш адрес, ваш телефон и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я могу ответить на вопрос прямо - у меня есть ребенок, и я желаю ему только всего хорошего, в том числе и Освобождения. Если он выберет путь Будды, и если он решит стать монахом, то почему я должен буду об этом сожалеть?

----------


## Ондрий

Насколько я понимаю, автор топика имел ввиду отдачу детей без их спроса.

----------


## Ersh

> Насколько я понимаю, автор топика имел ввиду отдачу детей без их спроса.


По-моему ни в один монастырь не возьмут ребенка без его согласия. Это какая-то фантазия.

----------


## Ондрий

Ну что значит без согласия, есть такая традиция - отдавать старшего в дацан (я за Тибет только говорю)? Это скорее не возьмут без согласия родителей. Если бы ребенок полностью понимал что его ждет, он бы имел иное мнение. А так его отдают как, скажем, в детский садик у нас, или в школу.

----------


## ullu

Ну а почему в школу можно без согласия ребенка, в детсад можно, на пятидневку даже нормально, можно. А вот в монастырь нельзя?

----------


## Ersh

Да о чем мы вообще говорим - в тех местах, у тех людей и в те времена, когда отдавали детей в монастырь, условия жизни были гораздо хуже чем в монастыре, и ребенок оказывался в результате сыт, одет и обучен.
И опять же, формально, ребенок должен был сам просить о принятии его в Сангху. Иногда на протяжении трех дней стояли люди на коленях у ворот монастыря.
К тому же в буддизме не на Соловках - захотел - расстригся в любое время.

----------


## Denizzz

К стати (хотя не совсем в тему), а как вообще буддизм относится к продолжению рода?
     Вот например с точки зрения психоанализа, 80% родителей понятия не имеют зачем им ребенок и заводят они их  так сказать по привычке, случайности иногда по расчёту. В общем ради СЕБЯ, но не ради "ребенка".

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а почему в школу можно без согласия ребенка, в детсад можно, на пятидневку даже нормально, можно. А вот в монастырь нельзя?


считайте, что самолично сдали ребенка в интернат

----------


## Ондрий

> Да о чем мы вообще говорим - в тех местах, у тех людей и в те времена, когда отдавали детей в монастырь, условия жизни были гораздо хуже чем в монастыре, и ребенок оказывался в результате сыт, одет и обучен.


С этим я и не спорю! Однако,  вопросы ставили в контексте современного западного общества. В средние века отдать сына в церковную школу - благо. Это образование и прочее. В восточных обществах примерно тоже самое было - уходя в дацан, крестьянский сын мог "выбиться в люди".

Поэтому, чтобы в современном западном мире общественные ценностные критерии были в пользу отдачи сынку в монастырь, ему (миру) надо скатиться до уровня полуголодного аграрноого государства типа Тибет/Вьетнам и прочие.

Чтобы меня верно поняли - я не проповедую сытую жизнь, равно как и голодную.  Вопрос исключительно в общественной системе ценностей.

Решительно считаю, что в данных западных условиях уходить в буддийские монастыри должны *осознанно* после хотя бы 16ти лет. И принимать такое решение должны самостоятельно, а не по указке или давлению родителей.

----------


## Viresh

«Общественную систему ценностей» не выбирают, она такая, какая есть. Например, в Непале до сих пор существует традиция отдачи детей в монастыри, аналогично тому, как сказал shubhar. Формально это делается с согласия родителей, но иногда у них просто нет другого выхода: они исходят из тех же самых соображений – «чтобы выбился в люди». Монах – это как гарантированный социальный статус, а если еще подучиться, то можно очень неплохо жить. На хлеб с маслом точно хватит. У западных людей, понятно, другие соображения и такого никогда не будет.

----------


## Ersh

> Однако, вопросы ставили в контексте современного западного общества.


В контексте современного западного общества никто детей в монастырь без их согласия не отдает. И ни один монастырь (буддийский) на западе, или в странах "модернизированного" Востока,  детей до 16 лет в монахи не примет.
Однако не вижу ничего необычного в том, что родители отдают детей в летние лагеря при современных монастырях. Для непонятливых повторю: на время :Smilie: 
Я сам интересуюсь буддизмом с 14 лет, и мне очень жалко, что в годы, когда был и в лучшей  физической форме, и мозги были свежие, был лишен возможности серьезно практиковать Дхарму.

UPD:

А как еще дать возможность ознакомиться ребенку с Дхармой по-настоящему? Лучше способа и не придумаешь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... В "системе западных ценностей" существует традиция сдавать детей в закрытые учебные заведения (см. опыт Великобритании и не только), где учатся дети элиты современного общества. (http://www.aif.ru/online/europe/53-56/01_01). С выездом лишь на каникулы (а такое возможно и в монастыре). Я не думаю, что многие туда попадают по собственному желанию.

Все сведется к извечному спору про ценности (западные, восточные).

----------


## Ондрий

Не сведется. Закрытые светские кампусы для богатых - норма. Вопрос о том, что есть норма для того или иного общества - вот и все.

--
2 Ersh - вы с 14ти, вполне взрослый были. Тем более осознанно. что означал этот пример?
Повторю - я тут против отдачи детей в "неосознанном" раннем возрасте. Даже включая тибетскую традицию.

Я не имел ввиду случай, когда ребенок САМ хочет. Эта тема не обсуждается.

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересная норма у богатых. А что сейчас норма для постсоветского общества?

----------


## Ондрий

то что в телевизоре показывают - то и норма.

----------


## PampKin Head

Не все а) телевизор смотрят, б)не на всех он действует.

----------


## Ондрий

Пусть любопытный сам поставит небольшой опыт. Например, такой: пусть он встанет рано утром, подойдет на цыпочках к окну и, осторожно отведя штору, выглянет наружу…
(C) Пелевин
 :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если не понятен мой вопрос, давайте по третьему:
> Автомобилисту обязательно владеть автомобилем на уровне гонщика Формулы 1?
> Если он не владеет, можно ли считать его водителем и доверять руль?


Смотря какие у него цели.

PS. Монастырь - сродни автошколе.
Обязательно заканчивать автошколу? Наверное, нет - ведь права можно и купить.

----------


## Skyku

> Я ещё раз повторю - вроде бы нигде не говорил об обязательности.


Напомню:

Сообщение от Skyku
А в результате жизни в монастыре с детства?

Сергей Ракитин: Можно получить фундаментальное буддийское образование, которое нигде!!! более не получишь. Что и подтверждает опыт практически всех учителей, если не всех, с детства учившихся в монастырях.

Skyku буддисту просто необходимо фундаментальное буддийское образование, иначе - никак, что и подтверждает опыт практически всех учителей, ибо если не учитель, то и не буддист.

Так?

Так результатом обучения в школе автомобилостов обязательно должно быть победы на соревнованияз Формулы 1?
Результатом выздоровления должно быть приобретение умений играть на скрипке, ...
В Махаяне обязательны какие результаты?




> Смотря какие у него цели.
> 
> PS. Монастырь - сродни автошколе.


Я об этом сегодня уже сказал.




> Наверное, нет - ведь права можно и купить.


А ездить - нет.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В Махаяне обязательны какие результаты?
> ...


Даже не знаю как ответить  :Smilie: .
Для вас - нет, наверное.  :Smilie: 
Если нет результатов, то к чему всё вообще? Зачем она вообще нужна?
Живя без учения - мы продолжаем порождать карму, причём мы не можем контролировать какую карму порождаем.
Порождение кармы (любой) ведёт к продолжению вращения в сансаре.
Если индивида - это устраивает, то вперёд! - живи без результатов.

----------


## Skyku

> Живя без учения - мы продолжаем порождать карму, причём мы не можем контролировать какую карму порождаем.


У учителей младших классов есть проф.заболевание - они и со взрослыми начинают сюсюкать и объяснять им на пальцах.

Буду считать что я оказался не в силах сформулировать вопрос.

----------


## Грег

> У учителей младших классов есть проф.заболевание - они и со взрослыми начинают сюсюкать и объяснять им на пальцах.
> 
> Буду считать что я оказался не в силах сформулировать вопрос.


Вы формулируете вопросы так, чтобы вам однозначно дали ответ, который нужен вам (чтобы на них невозможно было ответить иначе).
Так что, не переживайте, вы оказались в силах сформулировать свои вопросы именно так, как вам это нужно.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> а как же детей заставляют долбить таблицу умножения? Двойками, ремнями, угрозами и упрашиваниями заставляют учить))) или стихи заучивать про какую-нибудь эмоциональную ерунду) в этом есть какой-то смысл?)))


Ну если вас ремнями заставляли учить таблицу умножения, тогда все ясно... Все, как грица,  из детства : ))) Теперь понятно ваше подсознательное стремление загнать и других детей в монастыри. "Пусть им будет также как мне". Эх, доктора Курпатова на Вас нет  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Когда в России было много монастырей - тогда почему-то и с демографией было хорошо. А сейчас на каждом углу секс-шоп. а народишко убывает... Дело не в том, что все уходят в монастыри, а что льем семя на землю...


Любопытно было бы узнать, в какой это исторический период в России процентное количество монастырей на душу населения соответствовало бы хотя бы 1/10 части монастырей в средневековом Тибете???  Укажите хронологические рамки. Это новое в исторической науке.

----------


## Ersh

> ,в какой это исторический период в России процентное количество монастырей на душу населения соответствовало бы хотя бы 1/10 части монастырей в средневековом Тибете???


Хм... Я разве утверждал что-нибудь подобное? 
А Вы знаете  сколько было монастырей в средневековом Тибете?
Кстати, в Тибете это тоже никоим образом на рождаемость отрицательным образом не повлияло, не так ли?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Хм... Я разве утверждал что-нибудь подобное? 
> А Вы знаете  сколько было монастырей в средневековом Тибете?
> Кстати, в Тибете это тоже никоим образом на рождаемость отрицательным образом не повлияло, не так ли?


http://www.dharma.ru/details-book.ph...8ce381b8036532

----------


## Ersh

> http://www.dharma.ru/details-book.ph...8ce381b8036532


Спасибо за ссылку, однако по ссылке нет никаких цифр(((

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Спасибо за ссылку, однако по ссылке нет никаких цифр(((


Купите книгу  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Купите книгу


Спасибо, у меня уже есть книга :Smilie: 
Цитатку-то хоть можно? Или будем флудить здесь на пару?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Спасибо, у меня уже есть книга
> Цитатку-то хоть можно? Или будем флудить здесь на пару?


Нет желания читать серьезные монографии? Чтож, "фаст-фуд" с интернета
http://www.mezhdunarodnik.ru/digest/...int_version=tr

----------


## Ersh

Пока я эту книжку закажу, пока она до меня доедет, да и тратиться на книгу из-за пары цифр...




> Нет желания читать серьезные монографии? Чтож, "фаст-фуд" с интернета
> http://www.mezhdunarodnik.ru/digest/...int_version=tr


Хм, и о чем это говорит?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Хм, и о чем это говорит?


На миллион человек 150 тысяч монахов. Вам это ни о чем не говорит? Назовите хронологические рамки в истории России, когда у нас было аналогичное соотношение?

----------


## Ersh

> На миллион человек 150 тысяч монахов. Вам это ни о чем не говорит? Назовите хронологические рамки в истории России, когда у нас было аналогичное соотношение?


А о чем мне это должно говорить?

----------


## Таши

> Ну если вас ремнями заставляли учить таблицу умножения, тогда все ясно... Все, как грица,  из детства : ))) Теперь понятно ваше подсознательное стремление загнать и других детей в монастыри. "Пусть им будет также как мне". Эх, доктора Курпатова на Вас нет


 Не в курсе кто такой доктор Курпатов. Это какой-то новый Кашпировский?

 не знаю, где вы обнаружили подсознательное стремление загнать других детей в монастыри,- я говорила о том, что для _некоторых_ детей куда более благоприятным было бы провести детство рядом с Ламами, изучая куда более полезные вещи, чем те, что обычно изучаются в школах-садах) Насчёт ремней относилось к тому, что тут двигалась тема, что малышей в монастырях заставляют "долбить мантры") типа, дети в миру сами с радостью и осознаванием играют гаммы и учат таблицы умножения))) 

 если переходить на личности - у меня было замечательное детство, - по человеческим меркам) множество самых светлых впечатлений, отличные любящие родители (хм, насчёт ремней вообще молчу))), неплохие материальные условия, отличные учителя (с некоторыми даже до сих пор сохранились отношения), училась в отличных школах, поступила в не самый плохой вуз и т.д.  
Однако, всю эту лепоту я бы с радостью поменяла на нормальное_ по моим меркам_ детство))) делаю пожелания, чтобы в хоть в след. жизни срослось)))) но повторюсь, очевидно, это просто не работает для большинства нормальных детей)))

----------


## Таши

> Этот Ауфшнайтер вообще враг буддизма какой-то, что он может знать и за что ратовать? Много болтовни, никакого понимания, крайние взгляды.. Обычный упертый человек, с большим эго.. Что ему монахи в Тибете? За что он - за разрушение монастырей? Просто так воздух сотрясает. Мара радуется, по всей вероятности  Все согласно ее учениям Ауфшнайтер проповедует. Все верно, все правильно, только что тут он делает на Буддийском форуме? Утверждает, что те, кто взяли обеты Винаи, ухудшают демографию? Зачем это тут говорить  буддистам? Кроме того, что это чушь полная. Вижу в этом выпад против учения Будды. Это мое такое мнение.


 Маша_ла, мне очень импонирует ваша активность как Защитницы Дхармы, хотя в данном случае думаю, что по форме и направленности вы немного перегнули палку. Буддистам свойственна ещё и терпимость, - мало ли кто и как не согласен с мнением Ауфшнайтера, - он тем не менее имеет право на собственное мнение, потому как не навязывает его и не нарушает права других собеседников))) Здесь любого из нас ткни на форуме и любой подойдёт под ваше определение 



> Много болтовни, никакого понимания, крайние взгляды.. Обычный упертый человек, с большим эго..


)))
 однако же ничего, наши Учителя нас всё ещё учат, врагами Буддизма не называют и даже ещё иногда Посвящения дают))) 
 сорри за злостный оффтоп) 
 Океан вам Ом Мани Пеме Хунг

----------


## Ersh

Маша-ла, устное предупреждение за излишнюю резкость

----------


## Маша_ла

Собственно, да. То, что мы видим в других - это только лишь отражение нас самих. Считайте, что я писала про себя. Спасибо. 
Таши, к Дхарме я лично никакого отношения не имею, так что..
Просто, настроение было плохое вчера. Вот и всё.
Спасибо за предупреждения, я все поняла. Простите, еще раз за грубость.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Когда в России было много монастырей - тогда почему-то и с демографией было хорошо.


Кстати, вспомнилось...
_Взгляды, уборы, обходительства, роскоши и прочие поступки везде показывают, что монашество в молодости ничто иное есть, как черным платьем прикрытое блудодеяние и содомство… не упоминая о бывающих детоубивствах, когда законопреступление закрывают злодеянием. Мне кажется, что надобно клобук запретить мужчинам до 50, а женщинам до 45 лет._
М.В.Ломоносов. О сохранении и размножении российского народа

----------


## PampKin Head

Давайте тогда более определенно выскажемся о всех авраамических заблуждениях: яхвобред.
...
К станку, компьютеру и утробой работать на благо государство - самое то. А то, панимаишь...

----------

